# What would you do?



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought a lionhead doe, a few months ago. The breeder said she didnt have any litters. She had just bought her a few months before so i thought she ment SHE never had a litter with her. This doe is beautiful! But she is 1 year and 5 months, and never had a litter. I bred her beofre i knew, she is due on the 23rd. If she is not take should i try ONE more time or not? Its a bigbummer lol The oldest i have bred any of my doe's is 9 months.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had a netherland start at 1 year 6 months. She only ever had two live babies, which were taken away and fostered to another mom. (This doe we believe was developing an abscess behind the eye) she was given away (the cull person wasn't there) to someone who knew how to handle her. I heard that she never produced a live litter out of three tries after that. =/ So sad, because the replacement doe she produced is the nicest homebred doe we have.

I say try, but proceed with caution.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 7, 2011)

Im trying this too. I bred a brit doe once that is a year and a half and no babies. Im trying again right now actually, the first time she was alot of trouble. This time shes actually rearing at him. I might try one more time and then give her back. I set up a deal with the breeder i bought her from that if she didnt have any babies she would take her back.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 1 year 6 month old JW doe that never had babies yet either. She's a bigger doe almost her weight limit. I am trying to breed her. My JW breeder told me that she should be fine. Just be careful.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 8, 2011)

I know it's terribly frustrating - it always seems like the best does are the worst producers. You might want to give her a few more chances, but we generally find that the ugly sisters of those great does are the better producers.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jan 9, 2011)

Personally, I use what I call the 3 strike rule. If a doe doesn't successfully concieve a litter by the third attempt, then it's a good rule of thumb that she's going to stay that way and it's time to cull her at that point.

So in your situation, as long as the doe is in good health, I personally, would try her a couple more times.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a stupid question, but do you kill them if they can't produce babies? Couldn't they just become pets?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2011)

Do people still eat rabbits? Growing up my dad was a hunter so I have eaten all kinds of things, but I wasn't sure if people raised rabbits the same way farmers raised cattle? I had an american chinchilla growing up. She was huge, and someone told me she was a meat breed?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 9, 2011)

yup people still eat them. They hunt wild ones and eat farm raised ones.


----------



## Jaded (Jan 9, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Do people still eat rabbits? Growing up my dad was a hunter so I have eaten all kinds of things, but I wasn't sure if people raised rabbits the same way farmers raised cattle? I had an american chinchilla growing up. She was huge, and someone told me she was a meat breed?


Yes, there are "meat breeders" who breed them and eat there offspring (maybe sell a few) and when the breeding rabbit is unable to breed or is old they eat them to.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2011)

I get way too attached, that is why farming was not for me. I refused to show pigs in 4-H growing up because I had to sell them at the end of the season. I prefered dairy cows that went back to the farm. Now I just rescue animals.

Why do rabbits have to breed young or they stop being able to?


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 9, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I get way too attached, that is why farming was not for me. I refused to show pigs in 4-H growing up because I had to sell them at the end of the season. I prefered dairy cows that went back to the farm. Now I just rescue animals.
> 
> Why do rabbits have to breed young or they stop being able to?


i think it is something to do with hip bones fusing together after about a year making childbirth difficult? that and probably some sort of hormonal reason.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 9, 2011)

the pelvis will start to fuse together but I've had a16 month old have a first litter. WHat's when the weather was the best and she was lifting for the buck, not before. I watched her carefully, but she still raised her 7 kits beautifully(She was a dutch)


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a 3 yr old FL doe Breed and kindle just fine. I had trouble in the summer/early fall as it was soooo hot here even with fans going. And I know that alot of people have had trouble this winter w/ the bad weather and fluctuating(sp?) temps. I'd give her more time and maybe try again when the weather evens out/warms up. IDK justmy opinion.

Crystal


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay im gunna try her a few more times. Im having very bad luck with does taking with this weather. I bred 3 does due the 14, 21 and 23 and dont think any took. i have the best luck around Sept. with does taking.


----------



## Jaded (Jan 11, 2011)

Good Luck 
I brought a 7 month old doe a few months back, bred her, she had allot of trouble kindling 2 got stuck all the kits (4) died, a month later she lost all her weight and died too, we believe she still had a baby in her that started to rot and that the person we brought her off lied about her age.


----------



## jubidyjub (Jan 21, 2011)

It's certainly worth a try. She has only missed once since you got her, it might have been bad luck. I would say try at least two more times. If she takes, but the babies aren't alive, still try again. The birth canal will be opened up and smoother.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well she is due in 2 days, and i can feel babies movin all over so lets hope all gos well!


----------



## Jaded (Jan 22, 2011)

*iluvdutchrabbbits90 wrote: *


> Well she is due in 2 days, and i can feel babies movin all over so lets hope all gos well!


good luck  my 2 year old first timer doe had 5 babies today, all fat and healthy.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a 1 5 month old jw doe never had babies. I'm trying to breed her was well, a good friend of mine told me that they had a doe that was 2 years old and had her first litter. And she and babies were all fine.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 23, 2011)

Aries had 4 babies this morning! Mom and babies are healthy. Mom has yet to feed them, so im gunna give her a while longer before i take her out and let them feed.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Pictures please


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 23, 2011)

She probably will feed them tonight. All mine feed them before the next day. But congrats on them. And would love to also see picture's, even when they start to get their shade of fur.! )


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here they are mom is a Broken black tort and dad is a Black tort


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2011)

Awww  They all look fat and happy!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 25, 2011)

Aw congrats! Ill know in a week or two if my brit and older chocolate doe took this time. I really hope so I just love having baby bunnies around and this will be my first petite litter. Oh the joy


----------



## akane (Jan 26, 2011)

Hip bones do not fuse. The tendons and ligaments just become tighter in rabbits, guinea pigs, and some animals making birth more difficult. 

We bred one slightly over a year old that we didn't know had never had a litter. The breeder never said anything. She had 2 live and one dead that I think got stuck. She had to have anti inflammatory and pain killers (metacam) because she was so swollen afterward that she just sat in the corner refusing to move, eat, or feed her kits. One dose and she was bouncing around with everybody fed. Her second litter had no problems but was only 1 kit. We are trying for a 3rd since it was such a nice kit.


----------

